# probleme sur safari et mail



## gregG4 (3 Mars 2005)

salut a tous
j ai un probleme sur safari et le logiciel de messagerie d'OS X 10.2.8
en faite des que je veux les lancer ils demarre et aussitot ils s arretent d apres vous ca vient de quoi et qu est ce que je peut faire pour remedier a ce probleme merci @ bientot


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2005)

Tu peux déjà commencer par copier leurs fichiers de préférences dans un autre répertoire, relancer les applis et voir ce que cela donne (ils sont dans ~/Library/Preferences).
Si cela ne change rien, supprime ceux nouvellement créés et supprime les fichiers de cache (dans ~/Library/Caches)
Si cela ne marche pas, c'est que c'est agaçant. Essaye alors une autre tactique, à savoir essayer sur un autre compte. Si tu ne l'as déjà fait, crée un compte test tout bête (sans droits administrateurs) et logge toi avec cet utiilisateur. Là, vérifie que Mail et Safari fonctionnent. Après, refait un petit coucou pour finir l'élucidation.

Et bienvenue sur MacGé (j'ai failli oublier !)


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 
As-tu essayé les manip de routine ?

Réparer les autorisations,
Vérifier l'intégrité du système avec un fsck -y.
Vérifier si ça vient de ton profil en démarrant et en testant sur un autre profil. Si ça fonctionne, ça vient probablement de fichiers préf. qui sont corrompus. Dans ce cas, il faut jeter ces préf.. Tous les softs ont un fichier préférence stocké dans le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Preferences. Pour trouver le bon fichier, il suffit de faire une recherche dans ce dossier avec le nom du soft ou du développeur. Il existe aussi Preferential Treatment qui détecte les préférences corrompues.

Attention, virer les préf. de Mail, c'est supprimer les comptes, *mais pas les messages*. Au redémarrage de Mail, il faudra reparamétrer les comptes puis tester, mais avant fait une copie de sauvegarde du dossier Mail situé ici : Départ/Bibliothèque. Si ça marche, tu n'auras plus qu'à réimporter tes anciens méls avec la commande du menu "Fichier". Si ça ne marche pas, remet tout ce que tu as viré en place.
Autre suggestion, je crois que sous 10.2, il y avait un problème dans lequel quicktime jouait un rôle, mais je ne me souviens plus de ce qu'il fallait virer :sick:.
[edit]J'ai retrouvé le sujet qui incriminait QT.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

alors deja merci a vous 2 de m avoir repondu
j ai fait ce que vous m avez dit et ca deconne encore je suis degouter
meme en creant un autre compte impossible a ouvrire
qu est ce que je peut faire d autre.....
merci a bientot


----------



## philphi06 (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis nveau sur MacG, et j'ai beoin d'un coup de main...
Ben voilà! moi, c'est carrement TOUTES les appli liées à internet qui crashent au bout de 20 secondes: explorer, safari, entourage, mail, wanadoo... tout ça en installant le kit adsl de wanadoo et en testant la ligne...
Alors, j'ai viré les prefs d'entourage, de safari , d'explorer... , j'ai reconstruit les autorisations...tjs pareil
Par contre sous d'autres utilisateurs, tout fonctionne !

Comme j'y connais rien en OS X (je ne sais pas où cette machine planque ses routines!) je suis québlo.

J'ai surtout pas envie de perdre mes messages, dont la plupart sont professionnels, donc hyper importants.

Une soluce?

Merci


----------



## jol (4 Mars 2005)

Un Bug dans mail et carnet d'adresse mes adresses mail certains textes de l'application sur carnet d'adressedu genre snvjhfvbxw;q=::x?? .

Que faire ?

G5 bipro 1,8 ? 2 Go ? OS 10.3.8


----------



## philphi06 (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai réussi à me débloquer !!  

Dans les préférences, j'ai viré "com.apple.internetconfig.plist" et "com.apple.internetpref.plist"
et tout remarche comme avant

Philphi


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

jol a dit:
			
		

> Que faire ?


Reformuler ta question, j'ai rien compris  !


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> qu est ce que je peut faire d autre.....


Un truc simple pour voir, jette Safari et télécharge le (prends bien la version pour 10.2) et réinstalle le. Si ça refonctionne, il faudra réinstaller Mail, mais là la procédure est plus compliquée, donc testons d'abord avec Safari.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

ouais ok je vais le faire mais par contre 2 petits trucs

1 ou tu le trouve safari

2 et comment tu le vire du mac avant l install je pense qu il faut jeter safari du dossier applications 
     il y a peut etre d autres fichier a jeter ?

je suis desoler je suis encore un novice sur osX........


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> 1 ou tu le trouve safari


Ben et le lien que je t'ai mis dans le précédent message ! :mouais: 



			
				gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> 2 et comment tu le vire du mac avant l install je pense qu il faut jeter safari du dossier applications
> il y a peut etre d autres fichier a jeter ?


Son fichier préférence (cf mon 1er post) et tu mets le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/_Safari_ sur le bureau.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

oui pour le liens laisse tomber j avais pas vu desoler

alors j ai fait ce que tu ma dit c est a dire de mettre sur le bureau les pref.
le dossier safari de depart/biblioteque sur le bureau et bien sur safari du dossier applications sur le bureau 
par contre au moment de l install il me marque mise a jour j ai pris la version 1.0.3 car j ai osX 10.2.8.......et apres l install il a mis a jour il la pas reinstaller........j ai peut etre oublier un truc d apres toi ?


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui pour le liens laisse tomber j avais pas vu desoler
> 
> alors j ai fait ce que tu ma dit c est a dire de mettre sur le bureau les pref.
> le dossier safari de depart/biblioteque sur le bureau et bien sur safari du dossier applications sur le bureau
> par contre au moment de l install il me marque mise a jour j ai pris la version 1.0.3 car j ai osX 10.2.8.......et apres l install il a mis a jour il la pas reinstaller........j ai peut etre oublier un truc d apres toi ?


  Je ne dois pas être bien réveillé, parce que je n'arrive pas à piger ce que tu racontes  !
Pour désinstaller Safari, tu jettes ses préf. et l'application et tu ne gardes que le dossier Safari sur le bureau, parce qu'il contient tes favoris. Ensuite tu réinstalles.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

desoler c est pas toi qui comprend pas c est moi qui m explique comme un manche

bon j ai reussi a reinstaller safari est il fonctionne bravo maitre jedi je suis ton eternel padawan

ta une idée maintenant pour le mail ?


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> ta une idée maintenant pour le mail ?


Allons y par petits pas.
Tu vires les préf. de Mail à la corbeille, et tu déplaces (tu ne fais pas une copie) le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/_Mail_ vers le bureau.
Tu relances Mail, tu reparamètres tes comptes et tu vois si ça fonctionne. Si oui, importe tes anciennes BAL. Si non, on passera à la réinstallation totale.


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

merci de m aider tes vraiment sympas 

alors je viens de faire ce que tu ma dit 
mail ne s ouvre toujours pas......


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> merci de m aider tes vraiment sympas


:rose:



			
				gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> alors je viens de faire ce que tu ma dit
> mail ne s ouvre toujours pas......


Bon alors tu vas réinstaller Mail, mais je n'ai pas le temps de t'expliquer comment, maintenant. Je repasse dans une heure .


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

Bon, c'est parti !
Mais avant utilises-tu httpmail ? Si oui, lis ce post.
Sinon, tu réinstalles. Mail étant intégré à X, on ne peut le télécharger à part. Il faut se servir de Pacifist qui permet de scanner les disques d'installation de X pour aller y chercher et réinstaller que ce dont on a besoin. Et comme l'utilisation de Pacifist est très bien expliquée sur OSX facile, je ne vais pas tout réexpliquer. En plus l'exemple choisi concerne Mail .
Mais avant de réinstaller Mail, tu jettes ses préf. et tu gardes une copie du dossier Mail dont j'ai causé plus haut, mais tu le vires aussi de son emplacement d'origine. Ensuite tu réinstalles et tu reparamètres tes comptes.
Pour la suite on verra après !


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

ok je bouge pas a toute


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

alors j ai effectuer l instalation de mail avec pacifist qui est genial d ailleur
mail refuse toujours de s ouvrire.......:rateau:


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

Ha oui quand même  !
Va ici et télécharge la mise à jour *combo* qui convient à ton système et applique là. D'ailleurs c'est lequel ton système ?


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

mon systeme est le 10.2.8


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> mon systeme est le 10.2.8


C'est donc cette MàJ qu'il te faut. Elle fait 97 Mo, j'espère que tu as le haut débit .
Mais sinon, tu as appliqué toutes les suggestions faites depuis le début ? Tu as bien essayé depuis un autre utilisateur ?


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

oui j ai tous fait je vais la telecharger oui j ai le haut debit j ai 8mo donc ca va aller vite je te tiens au courant je le fait tout de suite


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

alors je l ait installer toujours pareil c est un truc de dingue quand meme.......


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> alors je l ait installer toujours pareil c est un truc de dingue quand meme.......


En effet ! :mouais:   
J'ai épuisé toutes mes ressources et à part une réinstallation complète, je ne vois pas... :sick:
Enfin, au hasard as-tu installé un soft, un plugin, etc, un peu avant que Mail et Safari ne coincent ? Utilises-tu un modem USB ?


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

bah ecoute en faite j ai l impression que ca deconne depuis la derniere mise a jour du systeme....
car pendant la mise a jour ca a planter.....mais bon laisse tomber au pire j archive tous ce que je veut garder et hop instalation complete de osX 10.3 cette fois est puis voila mais bon j aurais bien aimer resoudre le probleme pour au moin savoir d ou ca viens....
mais bon je te remerci de ton aide car tu ma appris des choses sympas est j espere que plus tard je passerais du niveau padawan au niveau maitre Jedi   (vivement le mois de mai pour l episode 3 )


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2005)

gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> bah ecoute en faite j ai l impression que ca deconne depuis la derniere mise a jour du systeme....
> car pendant la mise a jour ca a planter.....mais bon laisse tomber au pire j archive tous ce que je veut garder et hop instalation complete de osX 10.3 cette fois est puis voila mais bon j aurais bien aimer resoudre le probleme pour au moin savoir d ou ca viens....


Voui moi aussi, mais la réinstall est peut-être le mieux au finish.



			
				gregG4 a dit:
			
		

> mais bon je te remerci de ton aide car tu ma appris des choses sympas est j espere que plus tard je passerais du niveau padawan au niveau maitre Jedi   (vivement le mois de mai pour l episode 3 )


T'as visionné ça ?


----------



## gregG4 (4 Mars 2005)

ouais merci je l avais deja vu mais je me la suis matter encore car starwars est toujours un plaisir.....
vivement qu il sorte au cine je crois que celui la je vais aller me le matter au moin 5 fois


----------



## studioH (13 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous
Au prise avec ce bug depuis trois jours et vraiment vénère car coupé du net, 
sauf avec " le vieux " Internet Explorer 5.2 !!! ( merci Bill pour une fois > dernière version livrée pour Mac par Microsoft )
J'ai eu ensuite l'information salvatrice dans ce forums où google m'a conduit.
En fait cela n'a rien à voir avec la version du Système, ni avec la mise à jour 10.3.9

J'ai cru tout d'abord qu'il s'agissait d'un bug concécutif à un débranchage à chaud, genre fichiers des softs altérés, puis à l'installation d'un client torrent (Azareus) à cause du port, etc...
Sauf que Dreamviewer , Cyberduck et l'Applestore par iTunes continuaient de fonctionner et se connectaient sans problème par l'ADSL !!.
Deux réinsatallations de système consécutives s'en sont suivies sans que cela n'empêche le blème de revenir le lendemain matin sans synchronicité aucune apparament. Dingue ce truc !

En dernier recours j'ai été supprimer les polices qui n'était pas d'origine pour le système
notament celles installées par "l'installateur de polices" du dossier "Applications" dans les dossier "Bibliothèque/Fonts" ou "Polices" du dossier "User" car je venais d'en installer une tripotée à des fins de maquettage PAO.

Le résultat tout revient à la normale car même en cas de réinstallation à partir d'un CD 10.2.8.x du système en parallèle, pour cause d'upgradage inversé, les polices subsistent dans le dossier "Fonts".


Je croise les doigts car cette foi-ci point de réinstallation du système d'origine n'a été nécessaire...
Reste que confronté au bug, sans navigateur par conséquent, comment trouver la soluce sur un forum alors que l'on ne peut se connecter ?
Avoir un autre navigateur non Apple auparavant ou récupérer Internet Explorer en 5.2 en repassant par une "restauration des logiciels" ce qui a été mon cas.

Merci donc aux macmaniacs qui avaient écrit en 2004 à ce propos sur ce même forum:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-75032.html 
Shervane
26/09/2004, 10h32
Salut Shervane, salut les autres, 

J'ai le même pb depuis qques jours, mes réflexions m'ont également amené sur la piste des polices. Y aurait-il une liste des polices indispensables au syst.? Où la trouver? J'ai fait quelque peu le ménage dans le "Livre des polices", Ca correspond à l'apparition du pb, qui sur ma bécane s'est compliqué de Kernel panic à répétition.
Maintenant ça va mieux, plue de Kernel panic, reste le passage par un autre compte pour avoir accès à Mail et autres applics Mac, Il faut noter que d'autres applic sont touchées, par ex. "Novamind" (outil de mindmapping sympa)

On sait de quel côté chercher la solution, c'est déjà pas mal.

A+

Jee
Salut,

Effectivement ce sont les polices que j'ai installées dans mon dossier "user/bibliotheque/font" (et seulement celui là ....) qui m'ont mis la paguaille, j'ai donc vire toutes les polices ce terminant par .kekchose et commencant par TT kekchose et enfin celles qui été en doublons avec les deux autres dossier fontes (systeme/bibliothèque/font -> NE PAS TOUCHER juste regarder) et (Library/Fonts)

Voilà, on a enfin une soluce, donc si cela se reproduit verifiez si l'appli n'a pas installé des fontes en doublon ou si vous en avez intallé et que les syndromes apparaissent virez les fontes" installer".........

MERCI A TOUS.

BYE

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -





Bon courage à tous et longue vie à MacGeneration
et ses archives 

6sko
http://www.myspace.com/zappastrikesback


----------

